
Show HN: Improving LinkedIn endorsements using graph connections and weights - ipapikas
https://ratein.io
======
dozzie
Improving something that has the underlying idea broken beyond repair? What?
O_o

Endorsements are an idea completely useless for showing that the endorsed
person really knows something. I've been endorsed for knowing tools by people
who never ever had worked with me on a project, much less have seen me using
the tools they say I know.

~~~
ipapikas
That's we are trying to solve, the underlying idea. It's broken because it's
based on what you just described.

But, getting a rating (or an endorsement) from a stranger, it won't affect you
really (it won't always go +1) as it's based on the person's knowledge about
that tool. On the other hand, if the person knows that tool really well (has a
good rating), then that's good for you, I guess :-)

Does this make sense?

~~~
dozzie
> But, getting a rating (or an endorsement) from a stranger [...]

I've never had an endorsement from a _stranger_. All the people who are in my
contact network are people who I really know.

And even if your comment was about somebody who doesn't know the tool they say
I know, my comment (that they usually couldn't tell I know the tool) still
stands.

> [...] if the person knows that tool really well (has a good rating), then
> that's good for you, I guess :-)

> Does this make sense?

If the person knows that tool, it still doesn't tell whether the person has
seen me doing anything with the tool. There's just not enough context about
the relationship between endorser and endorsee to derive anything meaningful,
this is why the very underlying idea is broken beyond repair.

~~~
ipapikas
Ok, maybe the initial position, mentioning endorsements, was very strict.

A tool, maybe in your case is a development or design tool, can become a
generic skill. It is common to get a rating/review for something that it's not
that personal and it can come from a stranger. Maybe we can think about ebay
reviews or stackoverflow upvotes.

Although the problem from this point of view remains, it can be a large
improvement in general ratings and reviews.

I hope this helps!

